# FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)



## PCGH_Raff (31. August 2007)

How-2-Benches werden nicht mehr aktualisiert!

*• Anno 1404
• Assassin's Creed
• Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
• Call of Duty 5: World at War
• Call of Duty 6: Modern Warfare 2
• Colin McRae Dirt 2
• Crysis
• Crysis Warhead
• Fallout 3 (dt.) [zuletzt geändert: 10.11.2009]
• Far Cry 2
• GTA 4
• Half-Life 2: Episode 2 (Cinematic Mod)
• Left 4 Dead (dt.)
• Race Driver Grid
• Stalker Clear Sky
• WoW - WotLK*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Assassin's Creed*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung Assassin's Creed*

1)Aktuellen Patch (v1.02) installieren
2)Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 14 Sekunden einstellen

*Savegames anlegen:*
1)Das Spiel zuerst einmal starten, damit ein Profil angelegt wird
2)Den originalen „Assassin's Creed“-Ordner mit dem aus dem angehängten Archiv ersetzen
•Windows XP : C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzername\Anwendungsdaten\Ubisoft\Assassin’s Creed\
•Windows Vista: C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Roaming\Ubisoft\Assassin’s Creed\​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*
1)Maximale Details auswählen
2)MSAA immer im Spiel aktivieren
•1/3 Multisampling entspricht 1x MSAA (keine Kantenglättung)
•2/3 Multisampling entspricht 2x MSAA
•3/3 Multisampling entspricht 4x MSAA​3)AF immer über den Treiber forcieren, keine Spieleinstellung vorhanden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.In den Steuerungsoptionen „Aufälliger Modus“ (Standard: Rechte Maustaste), „Beine“ (Standard bei 2-Tasten-Maus: Leertaste) und „Leere Hand“ (Standard bei 2-Tasten-Maus: Umschalt/Shift) belegen
2.Spiel starten und aktuellen Gedankenabschnitt laden
3.Man startet im Büro von Damaskus
4.Nach links drehen und per „Aufälliger Modus“ sowie  „Leere Hand“  die Wand hochklettern; hinter dem Muster stehen bleiben und um 90° nach links drehen
5.Fraps starten und im gleichen Moment die Rechte Maustaste sowie „Beine“ drücken und halten und per W Richtung Hütte rennen – Altair springt von selbst
6.Kamera möglichst zentriert hinter Altair und parallel zum Boden halten – darauf achten, dass nur Links-/Rechts-Bewegung stattfindet, keine vertikale.
7.An der Hütte links vorbei und über die Balken balancieren, geradeaus weiter
8.Altair springt vom Vorsprung automatisch nach unten und landet gegenüber am Fenster​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3WErOmSPKY​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*

- Spiel installieren, dann auf Version 1.6, danach auf 1.7 patchen (inkrementeller Patch)
- Die Mission „Der Sumpf“ in Akt I muss freigespielt sein!
- Fraps starten und „Stop Benchmark automatically after“ auf 15 Sekunden stellen
- Im Spiel alle Optionen maximieren (siehe folgende 2 Bilder)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Im Hauptmenü auf „Missionswahl“, dann „Akt I“ und anschließend „Der Sumpf“ klicken
- Sobald der Missionschef (siehe Bild) zweimal gewunken hat (kreisende Armbewegung, nicht „auf und ab“), Fraps starten und auf die Taste für Vorwärtsbewegung drücken (default: w) und einfach geradeaus gehen – nicht rennen. Nach ca. 15 Sekunden kommt man beim Auto an und die Fraps-Anzeige wird wieder eingeblendet.
Anmerkungen: Aufgrund von Meßschwankungen immer den zweiten Durchlauf nehmen. 
• FSAA: - Bis 4x MSAA Kantenglättung im Spiel einstellen, bei Radeon-Karten auch 8x MSAA
- Alles darüber per Treiber erzwingen, Geforce-Karten auf „Enhance the Application Setting/Die Anwendungseinstellung erweitern“ setzen, der Effekt von 8x MSAA ist trotzdem nur in der Vergrößerung zu erkennen
• AF: Immer im Treiber einstellen, im Spiel den Filter auf „Trilinear“ setzen​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGeiICg4dMI​*Wichtig: Die Maus wird während des gesamten Fraps-Vorganges nicht berührt.​*


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Crysis*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung Crysis (NEU!)*1) Patch v1.2 und v1.21 installieren
3) [FONT=&quot]Nach _Crysis\Game\Localized_  gehen und den Ordner „Video“ in „xVideo“ umbenennen, damit selbige nicht mehr – unabbrechbar – abgespielt werden.[/FONT] 
2) Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 25 Sekunden einstellen​*Savegames anlegen:*1) Das Spiel zuerst einmal starten, damit ein Profil angelegt wird
2) Die Datei „default_x_Bench“ in den SaveGames-Ordner kopieren•Windows XP : C:\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Crysis\SaveGames 
•Windows Vista: C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\SaveGames​*Benchmark vorbereiten:*1) Maximale Details auswählen (Hoch in DX9 bzw. Sehr hoch in DX10)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Den Regler für Bewegungsunschärfe ganz nach rechts stellen
3) FSAA immer im Spiel aktivieren, darauf achten, dass bei Nvidia-Karten für 8xMSAA „8xQ“ ausgewält wird, da bei 8x CSAA nur 4x MSAA plus Coverage Sampling zum Einsatz kommt.
4) AF immer über den Treiber forcieren, in „Very High“ nur marginale Auswirkung, da POM- Oberflächen nicht berücksichtigt werden​1) Savegame „X_Bench“ laden
2) Nach dem Laden einige Schritte gehen (2-3 Sekunden) und erneut laden
3) Beim Benchmark darauf achten, dass die Maus nur horizontal, NICHT vertikal bewegt wird
4) Fraps starten und geradeaus zwischen den Felsen hindurch laufen
5) Nach den Felsen links den kleinen Abhang hinunterlaufen und dabei mit der Maus das Sichtfeld nachjustieren
6) Dem Abhang nach rechts folgen (Maus leicht schwenken) und wieder zwischen den Felsen hindurch Richtung den Aliens laufen
7) Immer geradeaus laufen, Fraps endet nach dem 3ten Felsen
8) Springt ein Alien in den Weg einfach stur weiterlaufen, Nomad wird praktisch nie getötet. Schubst ein Alien Nomad aus der Bahn, Benchmark wiederholen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNG2jxuzPz0​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. September 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Race Driver Grid*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung Race Driver Grid (NEU!)*

• Spiel installieren, Patch auf Version 1.2 installieren
• Fraps aufrufen und „Stop Benchmark automatically after“ auf 25(!) Sekunden stellen
• Optionen -> Grafikeinstellungen gewünschte Auflösung und FSAA-Rate aktivieren, weitere Einstellungen wie auf der Abbildung vornehmen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Per Shift-Taste in die erweiterten Optionen wechseln und alles maximieren (teils bis „Ultra“ möglich!)​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Im Sound-Menü „Hardware-Beschleunigung“ einschalten
• Hauptmenü: Renntag / Disziplin: Open Wheel / Ort: Mailand / Streckenart: Castello Ring B​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Renneinstellungen: Grid-Position „Hinten“​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Mit „Zum Rennen“ beginnen und am Ende der Kamerafahrt Fraps starten.
• Beim Fahren links der Mittelspur halten – dort kommt man am besten durch. Gibt es einen Unfall, Benchmark wiederholen!
Anmerkungen:
• FSAA: Standard-Modi im Spiel selbst aktivieren (nicht „Stufe…“ sondern bsw. „4xMSAA“)
• AF: Über den Treiber erzwingen​


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMJraxwtwfo​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Oktober 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Crysis Warhead*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Crysis Warhead*
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 30 Sekunden einstellen​• Optional in INSTALLDIR\Game\Localized“ den Ordner „Video“ in „xVideo“ umbenennen, damit selbige nicht mehr – unabbrechbar – abgespielt werden.​*Savegames anlegen:*
• Das Spiel einmal starten, damit ein Profil angelegt wird​• Das Savegames „default_X_Benchmark.CRYSISPSF“ hier hin kopieren: Windows XP : C:\Eigene Dateien\My Games\Crysis_WARHEAD\SaveGames Windows Vista: C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\Crysis_WARHEAD\SaveGames​• Um DX9 oder DX10 zu nutzen, eine Verknüpfung mit der Crysis.exe in ...\ Crysis WARHEAD\Bin32 anlegen und um „-DX9“ bzw. „-DX10“ erweitern​*Benchmark vorbereiten:*
• Maximale Details auswählen („Enthusiast“)​• Den Regler für Bewegungsunschärfe ganz nach rechts stellen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

• FSAA immer im Spiel aktivieren, darauf achten, dass bei Nvidia-Karten für 8x MSAA „8xQ“ ausgewählt wird, da bei 8x CSAA nur 4x MSAA plus Coverage Sampling zum Einsatz kommt​• AF immer über den Treiber forcieren
Bei „Enthusiast“ hat AF nur eine marginale Auswirkung, da POM- Oberflächen nicht berücksichtigt werden – es ist trotzdem aktiv.​• Savegame „X_Benchmark“ laden​• Nach dem ersten Laden einige 2-3 Sekunden warten, bis alle Texturen vollständig sind und erneut laden.​• Sobald das Bild erscheint, Fraps starten​• Nicht bewegen oder schießen, die Maus bleibt unberührt​• In seltenen Fällen stirbt die Spielfigur, dann muss neu geladen werden​Spielbarkeitsgrenzen:​Unspielbar: 0-25
Bedingt Spielbar: 25-40
Flüssig Spielbar: 40-X​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vvQZlbEPAk​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Oktober 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Half-Life 2: Episode 2 (Cinematic Mod)*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung Half-Life 2 Episode 2 Cinematic Mod*

*Vorbereitungen*
• Half-Life 2, Episode One & Episode Two über Steam oder von DVD installieren.​• Steam beenden und Cinematic Mod 9 installieren​• Den Character Pimper aus dem Fakefactory-CM9-Startmenüeintrag aufrufen und das Alyx-HD-Modell mit der weißen Jacke  für Episode Two „Vor Hunter“ installieren​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

• die Datei „pcgh_bench.dem“ (s. Posting-Anhang) in den Ordner INSTALLDIR\Steam\SteamApps\SourceMods\FAKEFACTORY_CM9\ep2\ kopieren.​• Eine Desktopverknüpfung mit INSTALLDIR\Steam\SteamApps\SourceMods\ FAKEFACTORY_CM9\Launcher_EP2 erstellen und unter Ziel -novid –console +fps_max 0  
hinzufügen (geht auch über den Steam Launcher)​• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 53 Sekunden einstellen​• Steam wieder starten und in den Account einloggen​• Die zuvor angelegte Verknüpfung aufrufen​
*Im Spiel*
• Nach dem Spielstart die Konsole für Benchmarks NICHT schließen.​• Soundoptionen wie im Screenshot gezeit einstellen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

• Die erweiterten Grafikoptionen wie im Screenshot  einstellen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

• WICHTIG: Bei Änderung von FSAA-Level oder Auflösung das Spiel IMMER neu starten, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden. Ansonsten gibt es Bildfehler auf Normal-Maps.​
• Laden des Benchmarks via „playdemo pcgh_bench“ starten​• Wert ablesen (VORSICHT: Benchmark immer 2x durchlaufen lassen und den zweiten Wert verwenden!)​
*Anmerkungen:*
• FSAA: 	Einstellung normaler Modi über das Spielmenü, spezielle Modi (bsw. Adaptive-/Transparenz-AA, CF/CSAA oder SLI-/Super-AA) komplett über den Treiber​
• AF:	Einstellung im Spiel benutzen, da sonst Bildfehler bei Alpha-Texturen (hier: Maschendrahtzäunen) auftreten können.​
• Spielbarkeitsgrenzen:​Unspielbar: 0-25
Bedingt Spielbar: 25-40
Flüssig Spielbar: 40-X​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na797bd8N6k​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Oktober 2008)

*So bencht PCGH Call of Juarez (DirectX 10)*

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Call of Juarez*
Vorbereitungen:
• Spiel installieren, anschließend den Patch auf Version 1.1.0.0 anwenden und erst danach das DX10-Enhancement-Pack installieren.​• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 33 Sekunden einstellen​
*Savegames/Spielstand einkopieren:*
• Das Spiel einmal starten, damit ein Profil angelegt wird​• Das PCGH-Hope-Savegame (zwei Dateien, siehe Posting-Anhang im zip-Format) an folgenden Ort kopieren:​o Windows XP : C:\Eigene Dateien\Call of Juarez\out\save​o Windows Vista: C:\Users\Username\Documents\ Call of Juarez\out\save​• Um DX9 oder DX10 zu nutzen, einfach die entsprechenden Verknüpfungen aus dem Startmenü  nutzen​*Benchmark vorbereiten:*
• Unter Optionen -> Audio alles wie folgt einstellen:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

• Unter Optionen im Grafikmenü alles wie auf folgendem Screenshot zu sehen einstellen​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

• Savegame „Episode I, 20 Okt 2008, 10:28“ laden​• Nach dem ersten Laden einige Sekunden warten, bis die Fps sich stabilisiert haben​• Danach gleichzeitig Fraps starten und „w“ für Geradeauslaufen betätigen – der Weg führt (zwar hakelig aber sicher) an allen Hindernissen vorbei durch das Städtchen Hope, über die Brücke auf eine Felswand zu: Kurz vorher sollte die Zeit um sein und die Fps können in der Logdatei von Fraps abgelesen werden.​• WICHTIG: Nicht seitwärts bewegen oder schießen, die Maus bleibt unberührt.​*Kantenglättung:*
• Normales Multisampling-FSAA immer im Spiel aktivieren​*Anisotrope Filterung:*
• AF immer über den Treiber forcieren, da bessere Bildqualität erzeugt wird.​
*Spielbarkeitsgrenzen:*
Unspielbar: 0-20
Bedingt Spielbar: 20-30
Flüssig Spielbar: 30-X​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BjrZ4KRZVY​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: CoD5 World at War (GPU)*

*Vorbereitungen:*
• Spiel installieren, anschließend auf Version 1.41 patchen
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 35 Sekunden einstellen
• PCGH-Savegame in den Ordner "C:\Users\*Name*\AppData\Local\Activision" kopieren​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*
• Bildformat an die Auflösung anpassen (1.680 x 1.050 etwa ist 16:10)
• Alle Optionen unter „Grafik“ auf „Ja“ (außer Bild-Synchronisation)
• „Zahl der Gefallenen“ auf „Riesig“
• Unter „Textureinstellungen“ den „Texturfilter“ auf „Trilinear“
• Den Regler „Anisotropische Filterung“ ganz nach links stellen
• „Texturqualität“ auf „Manuell“ und alle drei Schalter darunter auf „Extra“
• Soundqualität auf 5.1-Sound (muss ggf. in den Windows-Einstellungen zunächst auf 5.1 umgestellt werden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• FSAA immer im Spiel aktivieren. 
• Für 8x MSAA bei Radeons dieses im Treiber aktivieren.
• Bei Geforces bei „Antialiasing-Modus“ „Die Anwendungseinstellungen erweitern“ und bei „Antialiasing-Einstellung“ „8xQ“ wählen und im Spiel „Antialiasing“ auf „4x“ setzen.​• AF immer über den Treiber forcieren​
*Benchmark*
• Unter „Einzelspieler“ -> „Missionswahl“ die Mission „Ohne Unterbrechung“ laden
• Sobald der schwarze Bildschirm mit der weißen Schrift unten links ausgeblendet wird und das Bild erscheint, Fraps starten
• Nachdem die Spielfigur von alleine vom Panzer gefallen ist, einfach mit „W“ geradeaus laufen
• Nicht schießen, die Maus bleibt unberührt!​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGsVRNVUR4​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Fallout 3*

*Vorbereitungen:*• Spiel von DVD installieren, anschließend auf v1.7 updaten
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 20 Sekunden einstellen
• Savegame in den angegebenen Ordner kopieren (C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\Fallout3\Saves)
• Den Wert „iPresentInterval“ in der FALLOUT.ini & FalloutPrefs.ini auf „0“ setzen (C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\Fallout3\)​*Benchmark vorbereiten:*• Den Fallout-3-Launcher zum Starten des Spiels benutzen
• Unter Optionen „Sehr hoch“ wählen
• Bildformat an die Auflösung anpassen (1.680 x 1.050 etwa ist 16:10)
• Alle Optionen unter „Erweiterte“ maximieren bzw. aktivieren
• Vsync deaktivieren, Rest wie auf dem Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• FSAA und AF immer im Spiel einstellen
• Spiel starten und unter „Optionen“ – „Anzeige“ die folgenden Regler maximieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Savegame erneut laden und sofort wenn das Bild erscheint Fraps starten
• Sobald die bereits abgefeuerte Rakete explodiert (kleine Explosion) per W-Taste geradeaus laufen 
• Die Maus nicht bewegen!
• In seltenen Fällen tritt eine zweite Explosion auf, in diesem Fall das Save neu laden​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlY39s7lk2Y​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Far Cry 2*

*Vorbereitungen:*• Spiel installieren 
• Patch auf v1.01 installieren
• Benchmark-Tool „FC2BenchmarkTool.exe” starten (Ordner: „Far Cry 2\bin”)
• Unter „General” die Anzahl der Loops auf „2” reduzieren. Zudem sicherstellen, dass die KI aktiviert ist und als Benchmark „Ranch Small“ ausgewählt ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Im Menü „Game Settings“ folgende Einstellungen vornehmen – DX-Modus, Auflösung und Anti-Aliasing entsprechend anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Wichtig:* DX10 ist schneller als DX9 – immer angeben, welcher der beiden Modi verwendet wurde
*Wichtig:* Die aktuellen Beta-Treiber bringen teils deutlich mehr Leistung als alte Versionen​*Benchmark:*• Auf „Launch Benchmark“ klicken
• Nach dem Test wird automatisch der Internetbrowser aufgerufen. Er zeigt Min- sowie Avg-Fps. Den Mittelwert aus beiden Avg-Fps-Ergebnissen verwenden.*Wichtig:* Die Meldung „SVG not loaded“ bezieht sich nur darauf, dass kein FPS-Graph gezeichnet werden konnte und hat nichts mit der Performance zu tun
*Wichtig:* Der Durchschnitswert für die Minimum-Fps wird oft falsch berechnet – bitte selbst nachrechnen.​*Tipp:* Mit dem Tool können auch mehrere Durchläufe hintereinander „programmiert“ werden – beispielsweise wenn ihr mit einer Grafikkarte unterschiedliche Auflösungen hintereinander testen wollt.​
*Anmerkungen:**FSAA:* Über das Menü vom Benchmark-Tool einstellen
*AF:* Das Spiel wendet bei hoher Detailstufe stets einen eigenen AF-Modus an, bei dem verschiedene Texturen (Gesichter, Landschaft etc.) individuell gefiltert werden. Wir lassen daher AF im Treiber auf „Anwendungsgesteuert“ und schreiben im Benchmark-Kasten „Standard-AF“. Benchmarks ohne AF sind grundsätzlich nicht möglich (bzw. nur bei Nvidia per „AF Aus“ im Treiber-CP).​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK2FReQXKew​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. Dezember 2008)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Left 4 Dead (dt.)*

*Vorbereitungen:*
• Spiel von DVD (deutsche, geschnittene Version!) installieren, anschließend via Steam updaten
• Steam beenden
• PCGH-Demo in den Ordner _…\Steam\steamapps\common\left 4 dead\left4dead_ kopieren
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 20 Sekunden einstellen
• In Steam per Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Start-Optionen festlegen das Spiel um „-novid” (optional) und „-console” erweitern.​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*
• Bildformat an die Auflösung anpassen (1.680 x 1.050 etwa ist 16:10)
• Alle Optionen unter „Video“ maximieren, Vsync deaktivieren, Multicore Rendering aktivieren, Körnung auf default lassen (s. Screenshot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• FSAA und AF immer im Spiel einstellen
• Nach einem Wechsel der Auflösung oder der FSAA-Stufe das Spiel neustarten​
*Benchmark:*
• Zum Laden der Daten die Demo einmal per „timedemo PCGH“ durchlaufen lassen, den Benchmark selbst mit „playdemo PCGH“ starten
• Sobald das Bild kommt, Fraps aktivieren
​


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQHNJZYJel0​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Januar 2009)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Stalker Clear Sky*

*Vorbereitungen:*

• Spiel von DVD installieren, anschließend auf v1.5.08 patchen
• *PCGH-Save* in den Ordner _C:\Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-STCS\savedgames_ kopieren
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 20 Sekunden einstellen​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*

• „Render“ auf „Erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte“ stellen (aktiviert DX10)
• Die „Qualitätseinstellungen“ auf „Maximum“ regeln
• Die gewünschte Auflösung  einstellen
• Unter „Erweitert“ alle Optionen maximieren bzw. aktivieren (siehe Bilder)
• FSAA immer im Spiel aktivieren
• Darauf achten, dass „Antialiasing für alpha-getestete Objekte“ aktiv ist
• Im Falle einer Geforce 8 oder besser DX10 wählen, bei einer Radeon-HD oder besser DX10.1
• Die Option „DX10.1 benutzen“ bei einer Radeon-HD oder besser aktivieren
• Vsync und 60 Hz deaktivieren
• AF über den Regler  im Spielmenü forcieren (ganz rechts ist 16:1)​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benchmark:*

• Savegame laden
• Sobald das Bild kommt, Fraps aktivieren
• Per W-Taste geradeaus laufen
• Die Maus nicht bewegen!​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnAH1GFEbxY​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2009)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Anno 1404*

*Vorbereitungen:*

• Spiel installieren
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 20 Sekunden einstellen
• Spiel starten
• Profil anlegen, Endlosspiel starten, speichern, Spiel beenden
• Die Datei „benchmark.sww“  in den angegebenen Ordner kopieren:
_C:\Users\Benutzername\Documents\Anno 1404\Savegames_
​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*

• Unter „Optionen“ - „Allgemein“ die Auflösung wählen
• Unter „Optionen“ - „Grafik“ alle Optionen maximieren
• Vertikale Synchronisation deaktivieren
• MSAA und AF immer im Spiel einstellen, Treiber auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benchmark:*

• Via „Spiel laden“ den Spielstand „benchmark“ laden, per Klick auf „Segel setzen“ beginnen
• Mit den Pfeiltasten kurz über die Insel schwenken, Savegame erneut laden
• Sobald oben rechts das Portrait von Großwesir Al Zahir erscheint, Fraps starten
• Den Bildschirmausschnitt oder die Zoomstufe nicht verändern​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2nk6tdZYjs​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Juli 2009)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Grand Theft Auto 4*

*Vorbereitungen:*

• Spiel installieren
• Windows Live installieren
• Patch 1.040 installieren
• Die "commandline.txt" ins GTA4-Verzeichnis (zur Exe) kopieren

Je nach Grafikkarte muss in der Datei der „availablevidmem“-Wert geändert werden, da das Spiel ansonsten Details reduziert. Folgende Multiplikatoren sind nötig:

384-MiB-Karten: 2.8
512-MiB-Karten: 2.1
640-MiB-Karten: 1.7
768-MiB-Karten: 1.4
896-MiB-Karten: 1.2
1.024-MiB-Karten: 1.0
1.792-MiB-Karten: 0.57
2.048-MiB-Karten: 0.5​
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 20 Sekunden einstellen
• Spiel starten​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*

• Unter "Grafik" alles maximieren
• Sichtweite für Grafikkarten-Test: 50%
• Sichtweite für CPU-Test: 100%
• Vertikale Synchronisation deaktivieren
• AF immer im Spiel einstellen ("Texturenfilter-Qualität), Treiber auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"
• Kantenglättung funktioniert nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Benchmark:*

• Neues Spiel per Klick auf „Starten“ beginnen
• Zwischensequenzen wegklicken und zur Behausung fahren
• Die Escape-Taste zeigt links unten die Uhrzeit. Geht direkt nachdem ihr euch bewegen könnt einmal schlafen (in Nicos Zimmer per F-Taste ins Bett legen und somit speichern). Rennt nach dem Schlafen einmal vor die Tür, damit die Cutscene abgespielt wird. Nun zurück ins Haus. Ihr müsst ein weiteres Mal schlafen gehen: um 13:30 Uhr. Er wacht gegen 19:30 Uhr auf; die Dämmerungsbeleuchtung drückt die Framerate vor allem zu Lasten der Grafikkarte herunter.
• Aus der Bude nach rechts herausrennen, über die Straße – stopp 
• Der Benchmark beginnt unter der Ampel, neben dem Müllsack postieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



• Shift-Taste zwecks Sprintens halten, Fraps aktivieren und die 20 Sekunden durchrennen, die Kamera/Maus stets nach vorne respektive in der Kurze leicht nach rechts schwenken​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi2UnQF2nCk​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. August 2009)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: World of Warcraft - The Wrath of the Lich King*

*Vorbereitungen:*
• Spiel installieren und auf den aktuellen Stand patchen
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 80 Sekunden einstellen
• Spiel starten
• Account-Daten eingeben​*Benchmark vorbereiten:*"Auflösung"-Menü:
• „Vertikal-Synch“ ausschalten
• „Hardware-Cursor“ darf an sein – „Eingabeverzögerung verringern “ aber unbedingt deaktivieren, da dies die Leistung extrem senkt
• Unter „Multisampling“ lässt sich MSAA der Stufen 2x, 4x und 8x(Q) aktivieren. Für weitere Modi benötigt ihr das Treiberpanel/3rd-Party-Tools.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Effekte"-Menü:
• „Texturenfilter“ steht auf Stufe 2, was trilinearer Filterung entspricht – AF wenn gewünscht im Grafiktreiber forcieren
• „Schattenqualität“ steht (sofern nicht anders angegeben) auf der vorletzten Stufe. Hintergrund: Die letzte Stufe verringert die Leistung um 40-50 Prozent, daher nur für Extremtests verwenden, nicht aber bei CPU-Tests




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Sound"-Menü:
• „Soundkanäle“ auf „Hoch“
• „Hardwarebeschleunigt“ anhaken
• „Soundqualität“ auf „Hoch“
• „Hall aktivieren“ anhaken​
*Benchmark:*
• Der Bench ist ein Flug von Fort Wildervar nach Westwacht – und nicht umgekehrt! 
• Kamera via Maus voll rauszoomen, falls noch nicht geschehen
• Klickt den Greifenmeister _James Ormsby_ in Fort Wildervar an und wählt als Flugziel „Westwacht, Heulender Fjord“
• Sobald der Vogel losfliegt, drückt ihr die Fraps-Taste
• Für den nächsten Test muss zuerst (ohne Fraps-Messung) ein Rückflug von Westwacht nach Wildervar gemacht werden.
​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR1mamzqJVk​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2009)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 2*

*Vorbereitungen:*• Spiel per DVD oder Steam installieren
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 30 Sekunden einstellen
• Den „players“-Odner in den angegebenen Ordner kopieren:

_…\Steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2_
​*Benchmark vorbereiten:*• Bildformat an die Auflösung anpassen (1.680 x 1.050 etwa ist 16:10)
• Alle Optionen unter „Grafik“ auf „Ja“ (außer Bild-Synchronisation)
• „Texturqualität“ auf „Manuell“ und alle drei Schalter darunter auf „Extra“
• AA im Spiel aktivieren, AF über den Treiber forcieren (mehr als 4x MSAA via Treiber!)
• Im Sound-Menü auf 5.1 stellen​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benchmark:*• Die Mission „Der Gulag“ (Akt 2) laden
• So lange im Heli fliegen, bis oben links „Spiel  gespeichert“ erscheint und die beiden Kampfjets,
welche den Turm beschossen haben, vorbei jagen. Anschließend per Menü „Speichern und Ende“.
• Im Hauptmenü „Spiel fortsetzen“ und sofort wenn das Bild erscheint, Fraps starten
• Nicht schießen, die Maus bleibt unberührt
• Sofort, wenn der der Fps-Counter während der Landung des Helis wieder erscheint per „Esc“ ins Menü wechseln und per „Speichern und Ende“ zurück ins Hauptmenü. Wird länger gewartet, überschreibt Call of Duty den Savepoint und man muss ihn neu anlegen​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiz-DN_KV-0​


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Dezember 2009)

*PCGH-Benchmarkanleitung: Colin McRae Dirt 2*

*Vorbereitungen:*• Spiel per DVD oder Steam installieren
• Fraps starten und auf Beenden nach 60 Sekunden einstellen
• Den „PCGH.xml“ ins Dirt-2-Hauptverzeichnis kopieren
• Eine Verknüpfung zur „dirt2.exe“ erstellen und um „-benchmark PCGH.xml“ erweitern​
*Benchmark vorbereiten:*• Über die editierte Desktopverknüpfung das Spiel starten
• Sobald das Rennen losgeht, per „Esc“ ins Grafikmenü wechseln
• Bildformat an die Auflösung anpassen (1.680 x 1.050 etwa ist 16:10)
• Alle Optionen unter „Details“ maximieren
• „Vsync“ abschalten
• MSAA im Spiel aktivieren, AF über den Treiber forcieren (mehr als 8x MSAA via Treiber!)
• Um zwischen DX9 und DX11 zu wechseln, folgende Datei öffnen:

_C:\Users\BenchMarc\Documents\My Games\DiRT2\hardwaresettings\*hardware_settings_config.xml*_

• Den  Wert „directx forcedx9“ entweder auf „true“ oder „false“ stellen
• Wenn DX11 aktiviert ist, sind HW-Tesselation und Ambient Occlusion automatisch aktiv​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benchmark:*• Über die editierte Desktopverknüpfung das Spiel starten
• Sobald oben links die Stoppuhr angezeigt wird, per „C“-Taste in die Kameraperspektive wechseln, welche am weitesten vom BWM Z4 entfernt ist
• Wenn die Stoppuhr zu ticken beginnt, Fraps starten
• Um einen Run zu wiederholen, reicht es, per „Esc“ das Rennen neu zu starten
• Sämtliche Grafikoptionen können on the fly geändert werden, nur für DX9/DX11 oder AF muss das Spiel neu gestartet werden, die Version 1.0 hat allerdings gelegentlich Probleme die Auflösung zu übernehmen
• Zum Beenden reicht, das Spiel per „Alt+F4“ abzuschießen​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dtQSDSOujk​


----------



## The-Alien-Paul (4. März 2016)

Erstmal ein Danke für Eure bisherige tolle Arbeit.

Leider bin ich ein wenig enttäuscht, das Ihr Battlefield4 raus genommen habt. Für mich persönlich die einzige Möglichkeit, greifbare Vergleiche zu ziehen/haben bei meinem jetzigen Projekt.

Welches Spiel kommt denn nahe der Frostbyte Engine in Auslastung und Skalierung? 

Ist es so viel mehr Aufwand, BF4 wieder einzubeziehen?

Lieben Gruß
Paul


----------

